# What is the best cd The king's Singers ensemble has to offer in early music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

There rendition of* Palestrina *motets fairly impress me so what should i look for any fine cd Worth checking out from them.

There are two other cd called *Jean Richafort requiem tribute to josquin desprez *than there is* il trionfo di dori *,what about these title, who familiar whit this ensemble or the affored mention cds?


----------

